# HELP!! Bosch 1617 Router (guide bushings)



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just bought a Bosch 1617 router with a fixed and a plunge base, and I find that the hole in the base plates are huge!!! I would like opinions as to which way to go - Do I buy an adaptor (for std. guide bushings) and an adaptor (including an adaptor for the adaptor) , or should I go with purchasing a universal router base (which will accept std. PC router guide bushings). Also, if I go with a univesal base, would y'all feel it wise to install one on each base? I thank all y'all for any input you may have.

_If you are going to be dumb, you gotta be tough!_


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I just bought the RA1100 adapter. It should work with the smaller PC bushings.


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Doss! I believe the adaptor requires an adaptor. None of which Bosch seems to supply with the router. Pretty poor business, I would think. Sometimes being a tool freak has its disadvantages…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

not sure whats the problem here? do you mean that it's too large to use your guide bushing? if that's the case you'll need an adaptor - or the Bosch guide system that locks to their bases (thats what I use).


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I did exactly what Doss did. The RA1100 allows you to use PC-style bushings. Not sure what you mean by "adapter for the adapter"


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

When I had my 1617 kit I made my own sub-bases for bushing use.

The simple way, though is to buy the adapter.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

The only time I use a guide bushing on a fixed base router is for dove tails and I have a dedicated router for that. Anything else that I would a guide bushing for, The plunge base works better. Note that as well as using an adapter, both bases will except PC sub bases.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would go with the Bosch Adapter.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@ABLE339 - Take a close look at both bases. they are different. I have the same router combo. I bought the Rockler plate for a router table. (Group A). It fits the fixed base but not the plunge base.
I had some generic bushings so I had to locate the two adapters that are required in order to use your own bushings. Or buy the Bosch kit AND the router adapter.

You will need this adapter to start with
RA1126 http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084002/36618/bosch-quick-change-template-guide-adapter.aspx

Then the RA1100 http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084002/36617/bosch-threaded-template-guide-adapter.aspx


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This is an otherwise excellent router…..I sure wish Bosch would quit making folks swim upstream by offering a stock base that accepts the standard size 1-3/16" bushings, and get rid of the need for these darn adapters. There's always one in every industry that makes things difficult. JMO…


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the router I use the most and I love how easy the guide bushings are to use. I bought the complete set with the adapter included. Hope you enjoy your new router


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*There's always one in every industry that makes things difficult. JMO…*

Well, sometimes those that shake it up do so for the better of the entire industry. Case in point, Bosch's T-shank jigsaw blades.

Maybe you could try this plate:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004856/7680/Router-Base-Plate-with-Centering-Pin.aspx


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

A lot of people here are confused by "adapter for the adapter". I think this is because the RA1126 used to be included with the router, but is now sold separately. When I bought this router about a year ago I purchased the RA1126 and RA1100 with it (had to search some - those are hard to find online). I was frustrated with how sloppy the whole system felt, and I don't really need the quick-change capability. So I ended up buying this from Rockler. I've been a lot more happy with it.

I don't think you need to worry too much about the ability to use bushings with the plunge base, but I could be wrong. I just haven't seen the need for it.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Try Peachtree Woodworking (www.ptreeusa.com). They sell adaptors for Bosch to use the Porter Cable style guides.


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rex Blair… I looked at "this" and I think it is a good solution. I pressume it fits both the plunge base and the fixed base. I sure do appreciate the input from you guys. All I can say is that All Y'all are smarter than the average possum's. I mean that as the highest compliment to All Y'all.

Re: MT Stringer - You say the Rockler base fits one, but not the other base. Hmmmm… It gets more confusing the deeper I get into it. Seems Bosch and Craftsman have qa lot in common…They both, apparantly, make their products in such a fashion that only they can provide parts.

The adaptor for an adaptor is something I belatedly read in some reviews about the router. seems an adaptor for the PC template bushings requires another adaptor so it can be installed. I do not know this as gospel - that'as why I included it in the question. I figure one or more of you L jocks would have answers.


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seems too that Woodcraft offers a universal base for $30.00 and Rockler offers one for $11.00. Another Hmmmmm… What's a po' boy supposed to do…. Twenty some dollars plus shipping and Sixty some dollars plus shipping - or buy the Bosch kit… Seems I gotta do some lookin' All of this stuff cunfuses a po' boy who came up during the fifties and sixties… I suffer sticker shock every time I buy something!


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

I checked out the rockler base and it said that it does fit both fixed and plunge base. If you remove the plunge base there are three 93) screws that line up with the rockler base. Time will tell as I ordered two (20 of 'em so I will find out if the base fits both. To play safe I also ordered the RA1100 adaptor (?) so I can hopefully use PC template bushings with the Bosch. I say again, you guys have been a whole heap of help!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------

